# introducing a new kitten



## angelish (5 August 2013)

hello 
i am considering getting another cat and am going to have a look at a possible new addition on wednesday 
but i already have one cat and a dog , my dog will be fine once he has had a look and a sniff he will just ignore it as he knows they have sharp bits  

i'm not sure about my current cat though , i am wanting to get a kitten mainly to keep her company as i am out a lot at work and horses etc (dog comes with me)
she just seems a little lonely , she wants to interact with the dog but he won't let her lie next to/on him because she will occasionally jump on his head while he is asleep and she is never forgiven for that 

so what is the best way to introduce the new one ?
and any hints/tips on what to do with a kitten  to help it settle asap as i have never actually had a kitten , i found my current cat at the side of the road starving and dying ,well i thought she'd die she was in such a state but she is alive and well 2 years later


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2013)

When I got Kasp, I knew that the elderly siamese would just ignore him but I had carefully planned introducing him to the brown monster.  I observed their reactions with Kasp still in his travel crate and as they were calm they were carefully supervised with kasp out of the crate. I then separated them overnight with Kasp shut in my bedroom with me. Only the brown cat had other ideas and broke into my bedroom (he must have swung from the door handle) so that he could wash and curl up with Kasper.

They've been best buddies ever since.


----------



## angelish (5 August 2013)

aww there gorgeous what lovely colors they both are , i'm really hoping mine will be like that with another one 
mine is a queen (i'm not sure if she has been spayed but hasn't showed nay signs of being in season so i assumed so) is it best to get another queen or a tom ? or does it not really matter 
the one i have my eye on is another queen and about 10 weeks old i think but i could wait until i come across a tom kitten or go back to the cat and dog shelter as there was a lovely tom kitten there but they wanted £80 and more paper work than you could shake a stick at before i could rehome one from there


----------



## abitodd (5 August 2013)

In my experience boys and girls work,girls and girls can work and boys and boys tend not to unless they are reared together. Whatever you decide I would advise neutering(if not already done) Calling queens are not much fun and full tom cats go out fighting and like to make the house smell of their urine!
If you can get some of your current cats bedding(or failing that a smelly yard jumper) to transport the new addition home with that may help with initial introductions.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2013)

Those two are both male, the siamese was female and her best mate was a male and she also liked the male siamese we used to have, but she never really fond of Bernard. For a while we had my sister's B&W female cat stay, she liked Bernard, hated Kasper (would swear at him) and ignored the female siamese. I think it really comes down to personality.

*sorry - lots of photos*

Here is the siamese with her best buddy (the tabby) and you can see how Bernard was slightly 'out' of that group.






The two siamese together. He was soft and very friendly.






It was very unusual to see her snuggled with Bernard (Kaspy is jealous! ).






The B&W who only really liked Bernard.







In order - the female siamese was first. 

Then the male tabby was introduced and they really loved each other,

Then the male siamese was introduced and they all got on great.

Sadly the male siamese was run over.

Then we got the Brown cat.

Sadly the tabby developed fits and was PTS.

Then we got Kasper and the B&W came to stay for a few months.

Recently the female siamese was PTS but she was very old and her kidneys were failing.

In fact, we've not had any trouble introducing any of them. When they didn't get on too well, they still rubbed along fine, they just ignored each other most of the time.


----------



## angelish (5 August 2013)

thank you 
i was thinking along those lines and yep it is a moggy kitten (although very pretty  ) so she will be neutered when she is old enough . 
i'm assuming my current cat has been neutered but vet said there was no way to tell other than to open her up again and have a poke about, which i thought was a little extreme


----------



## angelish (5 August 2013)

aww there all lovely , casper is just gorgeous , is he a silver bengal ?

i have been looking at ragdoll kittens , they look lovely but there are not any breeders near me and there seems to be a lot of moggy kittens needing homes around me atm so decided on one of those 
my current cat has similar markings to your B&W but mine is fluffy 



the new kitten is mainly white but has a ginger patch above one eye and i think a tabby patch above the other eye and is short haired , i think as i have only seen a tiny pic of them and you can only really see there faces 

aww photobucket wont let me upload pics


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2013)

He's an Egyptian Mau. 

Garrrhhh - photobucket can be so temperamental. I sooo want to see kitten photos. Hopefully you will be able to post photos of your cats happy together in a few days. 

*come on photobucket*


----------



## angelish (5 August 2013)

aww ill keep trying to get photo bucket to upload a pic of my fluffy moggy and will hopefully have lots of kitten pics on wed to show everyone 
eeekk i'm stupidly excited ive always wanted a kitten (i'm 35 lol) and never had one


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2013)

Brilliant - I bet you can't wait for wednesday!


----------



## angelish (5 August 2013)

molly the moggy 

[=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/angelish2010/media/IMG_0572.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2013)

She's pretty.  I can't believe that she was in such an awful state when you found her from that photo (well, I do believe you, but you can't tell now as she looks fantastic).


----------



## angelish (5 August 2013)

Thanks 
She was a mess , there was four of them dumped in a box next to the road were I keep my horse , two of them were hit by cars , one disappeared and we found her in the bin scavenging for BBQ left overs 
She was very thin ,tatty and stank , her hair was that dirty and matter I didn't realise she was long haired 
I fetched her home to die quietly in a warm corner , I really didn't think she'd live 
But she got stronger and I clipped her matted bits off , bathed her and got rid of her lodgers as she crawling with fleas and lice 

She could only eat kitten food for about 5 months as she puked anything else back up but she is the sweetest cat I've ever met , I can't believe anyone would just leave her to die next to a road


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2013)

People can be so cruel, but other people, like you can be so kind.


----------



## angelish (6 August 2013)

Aww thanks  
She's worth it shes lovely , I just hope she likes her new friend tomorrow


----------



## angelish (7 August 2013)

i went to get her last night 
she's met my dog and he's fine with her and she has met molly the moggy  who isn't so fine with her but she's not tying to kill her or anything there was just a lot of hissing and spitting last night 

i have lots of boxes about the house so she can escape if it gets too ruff but there getting on a little better today  she's so bold , if she'd came in playing the "im all alone will you be my mum" card i think molly might have been ok but she strolled up to her as if to say "what you looking at" she thinks she's as big as a lion and has an attitude to match !

i have been arguing with photobucket all day and it is just crashing my laptop everytime i go into it and it just will not upload pics 
i will keep trying though


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 August 2013)

Come on photobucket!


----------



## angelish (8 August 2013)

finally stupid photobucket has let me upload my pics from facebook

here she is meeting molly

[=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/angelish2010/media/Facebook/A%20pics%202013/946308_706326319394007_1779888988_n.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

meeting the dog

[=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/angelish2010/media/Facebook/A%20pics%202013/1004676_706326386060667_1091154937_n.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

[=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/angelish2010/media/Facebook/A%20pics%202013/995980_706646329362006_541806281_n.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

[=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/angelish2010/media/Facebook/A%20pics%202013/539633_706646116028694_593795630_n.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

[=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/angelish2010/media/Facebook/A%20pics%202013/999099_706646482695324_479150471_n.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

 she's quite fluffy ,i'm not sure if she's going to be long haired too but her tail is like an old piece of rope , she has a bit of a runny discharge out of her eyes but i gently cleaned them (just water) and it seems to be clearing up today 
molly seems to be excepting her now and was playing with her this morning when i woke up  
she will be 8 weeks on friday so is still tiny , is it worth taking her to the vets for a little check up ?
or should i just hang on until she goes for her first vacc's ,how old does she need to be for the first jab ? what about worming ,she seems healthy enough but i must admit she came from not the best of homes this is the forth unexpected litter the mother has had 

sorry for all the questions  but one more 
any idea of names i'm stuck ! poor love has been here two nights and she is still nameless , i was going to call her angel but it just doesn't "fit" with her , any ideas ?
sorry so many questions


----------



## angelish (8 August 2013)

oh fgs  no idea why the pics are so big , its taken me so long to get them to load at all i have no idea how to resize them , they don't normally come out that big  sorry if there distorting some peoples screens


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 August 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW! 

She's adorable.


----------



## 3Beasties (8 August 2013)

What a stunning little kitten!


----------



## angelish (9 August 2013)

Thank you  
She is very cute , Molly is pinning her down and washing her face now so I think she is getting to like her little pal


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 August 2013)

angelish said:



			Thank you  
She is very cute , Molly is pinning her down and washing her face now so I think she is getting to like her little pal
		
Click to expand...

Her motherly side is coming out! Sweet.


----------



## mandyroberts (14 August 2013)

You are making me feel broody - your pics are so lovely. I am down to 3 cats from 5 so have 'vacancies' but they usually find me so I wait for the next one to turn up and demand to live with me!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 August 2013)

I so want another! (i miss my kittens who stayed with the ex), however Flea would have a melt down!!


----------



## angelish (15 August 2013)

thanks  she is so cute and very naughty  molly has excepted her now and they seem to be getting on quite well although they don't cuddle together , molly still gets up and moves 
she's been to the vets today as she's had a bit of a sneeze , runny eyes and nose and the vet gave her a good look over because she said she's very small for 9 weeks old but is fit and well although decided to wait another week before her first vacc's 
she now has a wormer to put in her food and won't eat it 
i need to have eyes in my back side  she tries to steal the dogs food (while he is eating it ) , she treats me like a tree and just runs up my legs and sits on my shoulder like a parrot 
if there is a wire in sight she'll try and chew it
but she is so cute i just love her already


----------

